# Dump truck mini bar mount



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone know of a dump truck mount for a mini bar to put it above the cab protector so lighting is visible all the way around the truck? I hate having to put lights on the bed too.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't, If you got the big mirrors most around here mount a small light on each mirror. I know the elevated mini bar would be better. Just a thought.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I found this, I think it's the route I'm going to go. Except we can make one a hell of a lot cheaper than 90 bucks plus shipping. Going to take a lot of wire to go back the frame and up the bed but this is how I'll have to do it since it's an under gate salter and not a v box.

http://www.awdirect.com/federal-signal-self-leveling-mounting-bracket-210883/mini-led-lightbars/


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I get their catalog, got lots of good stuff. I use brackets like that on the larger town trucks. The pivot can help save the lights from trees hitting them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have mine on the bulk head of the dump so even when the box is up in the air, it can be seen.

Built a removable cage out if expanded steel and gas pipe around it the day before the last roof tear off... worked slick.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I think it's going to have a cage built around it. Some of our monkeys could tear it off in a 100 acre hay field I swear.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like my guys... can't find their way out of a cardboard box, with box cutter in hand...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I had just put a new strobe on the town truck. The new guy they hired ripped it off. Came to shop laughing his butt off, I jumped all over him.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sounds like my guys... can't find their way out of a cardboard box, with box cutter in hand...


That's the truth.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you thought of mounting it to the cab and placing two lED heads around the tail lights


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I've considered it, but that doesn't give much if any side lighting behind the bed bulkhead. I'm going to throw a bar on it tomorrow and see what it looks like.


----------

